# AGES POLL (234 polled, have you?)



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

As the guys have pointed out the other thread is getting a bit long so a poll could show the age diversity of the forum a bit clearer , please poll even if you have replied to the other thread .


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

good idea baz and sel, and thanks for setting it up greenhornet.
LET THE TEENAGERS RULE THE FORUM MWHAHAHAHAHAHA! :lol: oh i think i just threw my back i am way to old for this

cheers


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Ahhh , see , want a good job done , ask a bushie , good work Mark , much easier and tidyer, hey !, someone else has listed in my age groupe 65 -70 , c'mon , fess up you old bugger, unless of course it was Richo ;-)


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

bazzoo said:


> unless of course it was Richo ;-)


 :lol: Dress in a phone box, faster than a speeding bullet and able to leap tall buildings young feller ;-) :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dodge said:


> bazzoo said:
> 
> 
> > unless of course it was Richo ;-)
> ...


ohhh you speedy old barstead, i had a mild panic that we may have had someone on here older than us TWINNIE, :lol: :lol:


----------



## JTC (Oct 19, 2007)

33 for me...

Jason


----------



## Gene (Jan 9, 2008)

What, no over 80s yet. Thats what I look forward to. In about 21 years.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Ah, warms the cockles of a statistician's heart to see that Poisson curve taking shape


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Well the 41-45's are coming second at the moment, i reckon we have what it takes to win , come on guys lets not the 30 somethings off there perch :lol:


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

leftieant said:


> The graph conclusively shows that a mid life crisis commences at 31. I think.


coupled with financial freedom (read: drinking and partying less, and realising you CAN actually save enough for more fishing tackle) :twisted:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Where's all the teenagers everyone said we had??

Cheers


----------



## LatelyLux (May 6, 2008)

Yay, we are in the majority (I'm 31). Does that mean we get to make all the rules?

No working during good fishing times/tides/moon phases.
No working during good Kayaking days, regardless of whether it is good fishig time.

Did I miss anything??

Brett


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Well if midlife crisis starts at 31, im having mine early cause im only 21 :S


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Its not over until someone shoots the fat lady :lol: The 40 somethings are only 3 behind you young whipper snippers, we are known for our strong finishes ;-)


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

bump


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

nudge


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

push


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

shove


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

With nearly 3000 members surely this poll isn't showing us the truth yet  
go on get your age in.........it doesn't hurt :shock: ..........I've done it with no ill effect :shock: 
well not that I've noticed :lol:


----------



## enyaw (Jan 21, 2008)

C'Mon you 41-45 year olds.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm sitting on 58 and staying this young.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

yes, im one of those teenagers you speak of. lucky the secondary education part of my life is nearly over, just have to jump the HSC hurdle and gain that all important UAI mark (yes UAI means Im from NSW). that also means improved freedom to go fishing!


----------



## homemade (Jan 24, 2008)

152  still shy of 2900 
this could be a bump in disguise :lol:


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

53 here - approaching retirement - and loving it.


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Im 42 and hope to be playing in kayaks when im 72


----------



## Scouse (Aug 1, 2007)

47 Just........ With the mind of a ten year old!

Ian


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

Well thats interesting, peaks at the early 30's then declines slowly, i wonder if that mirrors the sport as a whole ?

I would have thought it would peak in the 40's and 50's then decline, reason being the older guys may have more free time and money, as kids have left the nests or whatever.

Bump 8)


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Your only as old as the yak you ride :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Gassa (May 19, 2008)

dont worry we are slow to start but we will win 46 -50 :shock:     :lol: ;-)


----------



## Seasquirt (Jul 17, 2007)

I am in that all important sub group where I am over 50 but not yet 51..... wow does that hurt. Change your stats to > . It may not help my creaking bones but at least I can get the satisfaction of saying I am over 50 , I think I have earned it 8) . For the purposes of the poll I had to vote under 50.
Cheers

EDIT: so that my comment still makes sense, your poll DID say 46 to 49 and 51 to 55. Age 50 didn't exist. Changed now obviously.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWbDbc1cAAC3fgAAQQIN7AIIglIA//9+gMADtLBqnk0IyIxMjJtRoeI1CI0NTENGmmgAAAamEFPKfqnpAG00gNAR5kCL2PkhrGWioQojZ6UrqE3MUCE1GFLiidzr4hrVHvkcqwKizOS3hd2ORAjvRSFgbzdkgbRnT0lDtbGBDEl7NFs2L2NVzFqo9u79yBgsHoIuzrsvS0qiXfR8k4JpcFUccCuSOWjeoHg88tbeVizsRuuexF5NDA5vMTKJQPicqED2WioG1k+AE1elH23xNahA2FUWaTwKD3gk8aSWmU4EEzlIYpSTQIwsWAOAhb8dAgJNFUTUfi7kinChIWG25q4A=


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

Red,maybe its the "oh I'm too old for footy now" " too young for lawn bowls" point :lol:


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I think one thing we may be seeing there is a lot of people that use these types of forums are in their 30's or older.
I suspect actual yakfishers may be more numerous in their 20's, they simply don't use internet forums as much.


----------



## Greywolf (Jun 24, 2008)

New to yaks and new to this forum.
And proud to be an old fart.


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

I just added up the percentages and it comes to 93%, not including the two sections with one vote that register as 0% :?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWfJnWzgAACzfgAAQVmX8MoAgEQov//+AMACmCI0k9o0KAejUep6T1PUNGQGNNBoAZNAZGmhiaMGgUxNR5CGhoAaNAeoeAgbp8M8n60aXaDVNZ9olaBQCCs2Eo0ivKMk3zYjnNsXEthWEDktyqAL+WImQtQD+PWlMU12lcyzQFMhn7qHthWhmR+MPsazNyFwqyjV5Duon6sbF4mLGIRtSRxsahvnWuYSW4lRQyuEYNAG6VVBEHMk+Ptx6SJrMkCKWc1rvmNZ6IQCMYUwhs8pQuVT/OKgWmEVcd/8XckU4UJDyZ1s4


----------



## MartyB (Jul 19, 2008)

Nifty fiftys


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

This poll is so old I need to change my response now.


----------



## robbiew (Jul 27, 2008)

If you are as hooked on this kayak fishing as i am in 25 -30 years time us 60+ers will rule the roost.


----------

